# Information about FreeBSD



## StradaP (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello community, I need your help, because I need information about all of FreeBSD release. My idea is known the important things of OS especially file management, process, blocks, security, management E/S, advantages and disadvantage and future of OS.


Thank


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 2, 2012)

*FreeBSD? So, what is it?*
*How to ask questions the smart way.*

Read that, and come back when you have an actual and specific question.

Closed.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2012)

Handbook

[thread=9294]FreeBSD? So, what is it?[/thread]


----------



## StradaP (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thank*

I'm sorry is that I will do a exposition about FreeBSD and need information about the characteristics the OS in special of the old release


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2012)

You could read "The design and implementation of the 4.4BSD operating system"

Or, covering more recent versions: The design and implementation of the FreeBSD operating system


----------



## Morte (Mar 2, 2012)

Depending on what you mean by "old", you might be able to get some terse info by reading the release notes:  http://www.freebsd.org/releases/.  These go back to FreeBSD 1.0 released in 1993.


----------

